# Vortex Tunnel...worth it????



## BackYardHaunter (Sep 27, 2009)

ive been in one there awesome. if i could i would build one. go for it!


----------



## the_great_gazoo (Nov 6, 2005)

If you have the space, the money and time go for it!


----------



## eanderso13 (Mar 31, 2009)

Funny...my wife suggested it to me after going through another one this weekend...thats a BIIIIG undertaking, but hey, we're all into Halloween so we should love undertaking, right?  I've got a few months of winter to think about how much i want to torture myself next year...we'll see...I say if you think you can, and have the space, then go for it!


----------



## propboy (Sep 23, 2006)

It'll give me an excuse to buy one of these: Tube Roller:










I can make this and I have already lined up a motor, FREE to 
This should take less room than my Spill Your Guts prop. I just need to make sure I want it. 
Hell I can make it and always just sell it. 

-PB


----------



## halloweenbarb (Jun 9, 2008)

hi there we usually do a vortex except for 08 and 07. 2008 we had a freak snowstorm with heavy snow that wrecked our vortex in the building stage, so we just made it into a tunnel. the people loved it tho! in 2007 we tryed using luan but it was too heavy and didn t work at all. in 09 we used conduit for the rings and plasticore (corigated plastic, looks like a cardboard box only made of this plastic) and we had a winner. you get lots and lots of compliments on it and it makes ya feel so proud!! 
In the early years we made what I would call a startionary vortex, where only the top bar and the fabric would go around. it was a good effect and did the job of dis-orenting you , especially with the black light and phloresent dots.
09 vortex was made with alot of 2x4's for the frame and some doors to close in the end. we covered the whole thing with a BIG tarp. 
I think it is worth it, Its a blast to walk thru!


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

*bamtubam laser vortex*

bantuban (guy from Ft.Collins CO is makeing one. Check out his Laser one. Very awesome and I say go for it. I'v watched a few videos of home haunters on youtube and it looked like it was the hit of the neighboorhood.


----------



## Lynn (Aug 23, 2005)

I think its worth it !!! We are doing one this year too. I am hoping that our patrons are really surprised by it because ours in inside! Luckily we have 10 ft ceilings at our haunt!


----------



## Dr. Dark (Aug 6, 2009)

If you have the space, I say it's totally worth it. I really, REALLY want to build one of those, but don't really have room for it. It would have to go out in the yard, and I don't know how, or where I would store it. Someday!!!


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*People Love Them*

Did you know they are called "Yak Tubes"? Because people "Yak!" in them, (vomit)
A 3 yr. old boy was killed in one a few years ago, I guess that he fell under the mechanism?
This was at a pro haunt in a very large city,during 2002?
When Vortex's were coming out Transworld had something I liked better.. I can't recall what it was called, but it was similair to a Vortex except the walls only moved back and forth, the floor platform might have moved some too (or maybe that was an illusion?) 
The interior was decorated like a classical tomb with columns, as the right wall tipped out at the top skeletons would fall from their wall hiding places, then as it tipped the other way, they would gravity back, disappearing as the skeletons hiding in the opposite left wall fell out at you.
Then a random ghost or skeleton would cross the path at a 45 degree angle every so often.
Maybe this was called something like:"Gothic Chamber"?


----------



## halloweenbarb (Jun 9, 2008)

I googled the gothic chamber, it looks like a pretty cool prop also.


----------



## propboy (Sep 23, 2006)

Look what might be getting for free!!!!!! A customer has these and is recycling them, he is asking his boss if I can have 2 of them, 4 rings, I will even come cut them out for them.










-PB


----------



## spookyJ (Feb 20, 2010)

*what are those...*

wonder if anywhere around me has them ... do you know what they're used for in industry?


----------



## Lynn (Aug 23, 2005)

Yes... what are those propboy? how big in diameter are they?
I was looking at the rings that farmers use to put the big round bales of hay in for cattle...
they have 3 rings but they were too big for our haunt.... they would probably work for other s tho !!!


----------



## propboy (Sep 23, 2006)

He has 8.5 foot and 10 foot diameter and I can choose. These are used to transport power line cable, underground cable, and the such. Utility companies use them a lot
I almost have him talked into delivering them to my house for 2 cases of beer


















this base will also give you an idea how it will mount with drive unit










-PB


----------



## spookyJ (Feb 20, 2010)

*what do they call them?*

what's the technical term used to describe them ?


----------



## propboy (Sep 23, 2006)

no clue....sorry 
cable reel's?????


----------



## propboy (Sep 23, 2006)

*MOre freebies!!!!!*

Look at this score as well. 
Either of these motors will turn this baby perfect. The linear one will lift 700lbs 










-PB


----------



## Lynn (Aug 23, 2005)

Those are awesome! MAN I wish I could get a couple of those! You lucky dog!!!


----------



## deoblo (Apr 9, 2010)

i built a vortex last year man it was alot of work everyone thought it was cool but it took away from all the other props i was trying to do.


----------



## deoblo (Apr 9, 2010)

in less you spent the money to get the pipes bent at a fabricator its not worth it but thats just me


----------



## halloweenbarb (Jun 9, 2008)

our vortex rings are made out of plastic gray conduit. the 'wall part' is made out of plasti-core, alto we have used fabric with great success. the whole thing comes apart easily except for the frame. BUT , if the ole man wouldve took more time and put the frame together with nuts and bolts instead of screwing everything together. it would have been alot easier to take apart. but once you take everything apart it doesnt take up too much storage, mostly the wood frame is the most bothersome. the rings are hanging in a tree right now and the plasticore is slid behind the bench in the shed! plus you have to store a tarp or canopy to go over it, especially since we live where you mostly expect rain or sometimes snow on halloween or before.
I say go for it!
and here is the one thing that will change your life! we use long aluminum ladders as the base for the bridge!!!!! Ive seen site where people have bought 'I" beams and a bunch of lumber and doubled up on the frame cause you cant find 2x4 that long.. Ladders is the way to go. You love me now don t ya?! lol


----------



## deoblo (Apr 9, 2010)

have any pics of the build id like to see how you did it if i saw a easier way i might try it again.


----------



## Lynn (Aug 23, 2005)

halloweenbarb..... how many people go through you vortex at a time? Does the bridge with the ladders hold many people at a time? Do you control that? 
I could anticipate having 5-10 people in there at a time, and I want to plan for the MAX.

I'd like to see pics for your rings... do you have any?


----------



## madmax (Dec 28, 2003)

I have used a heavy duty 36 foot ladder as a scaffold walk board 30 feet in the air with 5 men (three 200+ pounds) on it. It takes two people to move this ladder. I wouldn't trust a "painters" ladder you can get at places like Lowes.

If you use PVC to make the loops and it can be done with the electric (gray) PVC, make a jig to bend the pipe and don't use heat. And use a lot of cross bracing to keep the loops from warping. I did that by using tee's about every 2 1/2 feet of the loop


----------



## halloweenbarb (Jun 9, 2008)

Lynn, we usually have about 4or 5 people at a time, just because this piticular vortex wasn t all that long. but we have had a steady stream of people go thru with no probs. i didn t take any pictures of the build because I was too busy being the 'gopher'! go for another box of screws go for another screw-bit etc. but I got a few pics of the tear down, messy as they are.


----------



## clowns_eat_people (Jun 21, 2010)

There was a guy in Texas selling his on craigslist, it was pretty awesome.


----------



## propboy (Sep 23, 2006)

How did you mount hand rails. THIS is a must as people will and do loose their balance in these.

-PB


----------



## howierd3866 (May 21, 2008)

clowns_eat_people said:


> There was a guy in Texas selling his on craigslist, it was pretty awesome.


Yep I saw the pics wish it was closer because I would buy it...


----------



## deoblo (Apr 9, 2010)

I used 3 tji joist it was perfect i was worried about drunk people falling off


----------



## Lynn (Aug 23, 2005)

Checking with our local power Co..... so far no go on the rings like propboy is getting.
I have to check with their 800 number. Someone was supposed to call me within 48 hrs.
Isn't that like the electric co?
What type of company are you getting yours from propboy? Maybe I could check with some contractor that works for a power co....?


----------



## propboy (Sep 23, 2006)

YEP my guy is the a supplier to the Elec Co. Private cable companies might have them as well. These are being recycled so maybe you local steel dump or junk yard guy. He might not have one now but may know what they are, if he gets them, who brings them, etc. you see my point.

Good luck
-PB


----------



## coasterbp (Aug 25, 2009)

MADMAX, any way you can post some pics of your rings?


----------



## mickkell (Dec 27, 2008)

Hey Propboy,who makes that roller bender you showed?Looks like a better quality than the Harbor Freight one.I'm in the process of hunting/gathering componets to build one,I picked up a good working treadmill for 20 bux today,sweet.


----------



## propboy (Sep 23, 2006)

I can't recall I just grabbed the photo,

It was a high end machine if I recall in the $1K range well outside my budget and need for only 1 or 2 projects.

-PB


----------



## mickkell (Dec 27, 2008)

Yeah,that too spendy for me too.Harbor freight has one more in the range Im willing to spend,besides you can use it for other stuff too.


----------



## Timnis (Sep 3, 2010)

I don't know. I think for what it is, it takes up too much room. They were always cool, but not the coolest thing I have seen. It is all just opinion though.


----------



## propboy (Sep 23, 2006)

I wanted to build this just to prove I can, like a lot of props I make. Just cause I can LOL
Your right this isn't scarry, just cool and not many people have one of these in their yard haunt.

I was gonna just do the HF as well, I even thought of buying, bending the pipe I needed then returning it....not right, but still an option I may use.

-PB


----------



## mickkell (Dec 27, 2008)

LOL,thats an idea,not cool though.Im sure people do that,I dont.If i did id probably find another project to use it on.And like my wife says"Your not buying another one."She freaks when I sell a tool and then need it again,example---tractor---golf carts---various tools....lol.I'm going to build one ,I think they are cool.I picked up the motor for it on Saturday for 20 bux...sweet.


----------



## propboy (Sep 23, 2006)

mickkel, you can easily build a tube roller. There are plans on the internet and parts are around $30. I saw someone built one with a simple bench top vice and some rope pulley wheels. 
there is a guy on the net that builds green houses and has free plans for a bender to bend the curves of the green house structure, might be worth a google search.

-PB

PS I think they are cool too, and I got 3 free motors for mine, 1 of them should work on this project


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Lynn said:


> I could anticipate having 5-10 people in there at a time, and I want to plan for the MAX.


No! That ruins the effect. If you're going to do that, hang some big flood lights from your trees to light up the rest of your haunt decorations just to make Halloween a complete bust. Two or three people at a time, max. You want them looking at the spinning tube around them, not the group of people in front of them. Large groups also often mean someone is going to do something stupid, like pushing someone through the rails or jumping off themselves. So then you have damage that you probably won't be able to repair that night.

As far as bending, there is someone on ebay selling a tubing bender for greenhouses. He talks about using fenceposts for chain link fence, which could be a good idea if you have some of them lying around or can get them cheap or free when someone replaces a fence.


----------



## mickkell (Dec 27, 2008)

Thanks PB,Ill check it out.Got three bikes today at Goodwill for 5.99 each.....score.


----------



## Lynn (Aug 23, 2005)

Yea I know Screaming Demons.... 2-3 in there at a time would be awesome but probably not practical in our haunt.

We have the rings made... plywood. I couldnt find the large metal rings from the electric company. So we went with the plywood method. The rings are connect to each other and now we are in the process of getting the bike rims up so that we can get the rings setting on them. Slow process since the guys working on this seem to want to do other things rather than work at the haunt  I really have gotta kick them in gear!


----------



## propboy (Sep 23, 2006)

Lynn said:


> Yea I know Screaming Demons.... 2-3 in there at a time would be awesome but probably not practical in our haunt.
> 
> We have the rings made... plywood. I couldnt find the large metal rings from the electric company. So we went with the plywood method. The rings are connect to each other and now we are in the process of getting the bike rims up so that we can get the rings setting on them. Slow process since the guys working on this seem to want to do other things rather than work at the haunt  I really have gotta kick them in gear!


This isn't true unless you post pics and I will ask for the BAN stick if you don't share pics......JK... but I really do want pics

-PB


----------



## spinachetr (Nov 12, 2009)

I was at a store called Tractor Supply today and saw these. They are called Round Bale Feeders. They are 8 feet in diameter, and come in 3 sections (so they should be easier to store). Made from 16 ga x 1 3/4 in Size; Galvanized Steel Cost was $139 (shows as $129 on their internet site). A little work with a hacksaw would give you 3 rings.


----------



## Lynn (Aug 23, 2005)

I investigated into these!!! They would be great, I was concerned that the 8' diameter wouldn't give enough head room for people! So I scrapped that idea. If anyone does this and makes it work... !! Great! I'd like to hear about it!


----------



## propboy (Sep 23, 2006)

spinachetr wow great find!!!!1

-PB


----------

